# My horse is invading my space; I love his curiousity but need him to BACK OFF!



## Hlover (Apr 17, 2011)

Hmmm well although you want your horse to keep his curiose nature you need to establish clear boundaries with him. Horses look for a leader in you and if you let then invade your space you give up that role In a sense. I suggest you just stand tall and give him a lil bop if he gets too close not in a sudden way as to startle him just establish a space boundary in your mind and maintain it if your horse knows his boundaries he'll be alot happier mentally knowing what to expect of you as his leader. Hope that's helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kawonu (Apr 24, 2011)

Maybe just use your hand to push on his neck or shoulder to lead him into a new direction so he isn't so close. It's worked for me before, especially while feeding when I worked on a ranch.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

teach him how to backup from something like shaking his leadrope at him.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

This is my experience and this is what I am getting from your post. So correct me if I'm wrong.

This horse had a rough start and it sounds like you enjoy a natural horsemanship type training. Whatever happened with the trainer obviously frustrated and made your horse not trust people very well or he became quite disrespectful in the process. The disrespect is carrying over to you and because of what he went through and how he reacted to you coming in to catch him (running away) you feel it necessary to be walking lightly so as not to have him do that again. So you unintentionally invited him into your space to help him trust that being with you was ok. 

Now, that being said, you need to back up and prove your leadership with him. Put a rope halter on and lead whenever you are just spending time with him. Any time he gets to close,, back him quickly. Firmly and gentle. Be consistent and even a foot forward warrants a immediate backing. Just establishing your leadership to him will stop him from getting too close when you don't want him to. 

If he pins his ears back or pushes into you he is challenging you and you need to add more pressure. Watch his body language. He will be watching yours and he will also feel your emotions ( scared, nervous, excited etc..). So make sure you stay calm but **** if he should try anything get on him and back him. If this makes sense to you let me know. Or if it doesn't let me know. 

Have you watched horses in a group? You will see the body language. Taking the end of the lead rope to pop him or even a crop is nothing when you see what they do to each other in a herd. Now, for your hesitation because you don't want him to think your being mean,, again, in a herd, the leader is a cherished thing to lower totem horses! They will follow him where ever. Why? They trust him. This is what you will get from your horse. 

He will react like your beating the crap out of him, but this is where he will begin to respect your space. When you do your respect training always end with inviting him in and letting him rest right next to you. But remember, if he is getting too close, back him immediately! Good luck and god I hope I made sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the same problem with my new guy. 

I recently had a trainer come out and show me some new techniques. Although mine were working (kinda) with my horse, he was still not getting what I wanted from him. My horse has a past of both abuse and being spoiled. It is quite challenging to find a balance between respect and understanding that we wont hurt them. 

The trainer that came out to help me was an angel! He has adapted a few techniques from parelli and a few other natural horsemanship trainers. 

Anyways, he told me to "get big." Basically wave your arms, stamp your feet, shake a lead rope, but dont face the horse or go at his head. Just stand wherever you are and start shaking or flapping your arms or stomping your feet. This way you are communicating to back off without being aggressive. Eventually he will back off. When he does, you can pet and reassure him.

I especially really liked this technique because like I said, my horse is very nippy but also very headshy, it taught him to give me my space without freaking him out. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My gelding is a bit like you're describing, he likes to sniff and lick me and my clothes. I usually let him do it but when I don't want him in my space I tell him so. I usually use a "move off" hand motion with a ssssit noise or a GIT, if he won't move or continues "invading" I'll give him a little smack/push on the shoulder or maybe "invade" his space. I rarely do the "get big" but then again I don't usually need to.

As for worrying about the kids... I wouldn't let the kids in there by themselves. Ever. My 6 yr old neice is never ever aloud into the paddocks or pasture without an adult and she is supposed to stand right next to me the entire time. Even if you train your horse to stay out of everyone's space without an invitation they are children and do all sorts of stupid things around horses. Even my 10 yr old neice isn't aloud around the horses without supervision. Too much room for error.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Always carry a stick or whip at least 4' long. When you stretch out your arm, that is your boundary. Do not let him in. As he's approaching just hold your whip in front of you and slowly wave it back and forth. That usually stops a horse as he doesn't want to get popped on the face. Hold your other hand up like a stop sign and tell him whoa. Then back him up a step. He will come forward but just repeat. You may have to do this 10 or 20 times but bear with it, he will get more respectful. When he stands you can go in his space, he's not to come in yours so keep the whip with you whenever you go in the pasture. Even respectful horses can lose respect if they get to squabbling amongst themselve. You need to have the upper hand.


----------



## PuddinTang (May 10, 2011)

You don't need to carry a whip, your horse is just very familiar with you. 

Here's my advice...take it or leave it. Take him for walks. If he gets up in your space, shake the lead rope. If he doesn't respond, shake it harder and then HARD.....until he responds, meaning, turn around and get up in his face. REMEMBER....RELEASE the millisecond he stops, and walk away. Repeat. You need to UP the energy with a horse that is curious and high energy....horses kick the FIRE out of eachother and think nothing of it. Start with low energy, but if you have a pushy horse, the energy needs to amp up faster than with a sensitive horse. Try to think about how horses approach eachother in the pasture. You also need to be with your horse regularly.

A couple of years ago my husband acquired a foxhunting horse who was accustomed to having a saddle thrown on her, a bit shoved in her mouth, and to take off through the woods. My husband loved her immediately for her heart and her work ethic, and we made her his trail horse. She is wonderful....but it took us a year to get her to allow us to touch her head, stop running over us, being tied, etc. She now has great manners, just because she has been given the opportunity to see it can be done. 

No matter what anyone says, don't be afraid to tie your horse up....for hours.....

MAKE your horse do what you ask him to........horses are bred to work and are healthier and happier when their brains are working. 

Get aggressive with the lead rope when your horse gets in your space.....but learn to let off IMMEDIATELY when they back off. Do not forget this concept. It is the cornerstone of your groundwork.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

PuddinTang said:


> You don't need to carry a whip, your horse is just very familiar with you.
> 
> Here's my advice...take it or leave it. Take him for walks. If he gets up in your space, shake the lead rope. If he doesn't respond, shake it harder and then HARD.....until he responds, meaning, turn around and get up in his face. REMEMBER....RELEASE the millisecond he stops, and walk away. Repeat. You need to UP the energy with a horse that is curious and high energy....horses kick the FIRE out of eachother and think nothing of it. Start with low energy, but if you have a pushy horse, the energy needs to amp up faster than with a sensitive horse. Try to think about how horses approach eachother in the pasture. You also need to be with your horse regularly.
> 
> ...


WOAH red flag!! I disagree with this one. I have friends who have learned that leaving a horse tied is no good. I have personally seen horses do goofy things when tied. And a few have resulted in DEATH, yes death, just crazy things happen, why encourage it?

Anyways, get the horse to understand that it is not okay to be in your space. When done correctly, he won't be afraid, he'll get the idea. Get your horse on your side, respectfully, and he will run through hell for you


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you fear that being " big" and aggressive to make the horse back off will make it fearful of you, then you can move it off slowly. You must be glacially patient, and everso consistant. 
You decide the boundary, and EVERY time he comes past the boundary, back him up . You "place" him where you want him. If you don't want to push him off with body language, take the leadrope , lift it up under his jaw and put backward energy into it to back him up, then you step away. If he steps forward, back him off again. You will have to do this many, many times. But he will learn that he will be backed up if he gets too close.

In concert with this, train him to stand NEAR you but at a distance and stay there while you do stuff. It's kind of like ground tying. when every you are leading him and you stop for a rest, back him off and make him stand a good 8 feet away from you. Just stand there, while you make a cell phone call, or pick daisies or adjust tack. Work a lot on the idea that he can be near you but not too close and when he stands near you, it's a peaceful place to be.

Lastly, whenever he approaches you in the field, you stop him before he gets close than about 4 feet to you. Then YOU take the last step to him so you can stroke his nose, halter him and such, but always be the one who does the actually approaching to the final connect, not him.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My horse gets no food treats ever because he becomes like this. I was told I was a big meany head for never treating my horse, so I tried and my well mannered gelding became pushy again. My horse works for neck scratches. I will never ever treat again. 

Horses are like children, young ones, if we treat for good behavior while out shopping won't they throw a fit if they do not get that treat next time?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

AlexS said:


> My horse gets no food treats ever because he becomes like this.* I was told I was a big meany hea*d for never treating my horse, so I tried and my well mannered gelding became pushy again. My horse works for neck scratches. I will never ever treat again.
> 
> Horses are like children, young ones, if we treat for good behavior while out shopping won't they throw a fit if they do not get that treat next time?


 
Yeah, I heard you ARE a big meany head!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Please tell my foster kids, as they seem to think they can push and push me.  

Honestly though I had a lovely gelding, and I was told I was mean for not giving him treats. As he was so lovely, I wondered, he probably deserves treats. So I listened and tried it, and he became pushy and mouthy and just expected them - nothing else changed in what I did. 
I since stopped and he stopped too, he now works for that tone of voice and the scratch on his neck. 

I had a previous mare who would not push or ask or force at all, so she got treats, and plenty of them. 

Different rules for different horses.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

"Different rules for different horses."

Agreed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

*Don't move your feet. He will soon learn that you don't want him invading your space if you don't react or move your feet.*

*DO:*

*Stand still*
*If he doesn't come into your space, ask him to come and if he does, but respects your space, pet him.*

*DON'T*

*Pet him if he comes into your space without invitation.*
*Move youur feet*
*Give in*


----------



## Mack Mackenzie (May 17, 2011)

Lots of good advice here.

The key assumption to understand behind what most of the folks are saying is this:

When your horse puts his nose in your pocket or rubs his head on you to scratch an itch, he's not being friendly or familiar. He's being DISRESPECTFUL. Another horse who was his peer or ahead of him in the herd would not put up with this and would send him on his way. One that was below him in the herd would interpret his actions as dominance and make tracks to put a respectful distance between them.

Once this makes sense to you, the various suggestions listed in this thread will help you manage your personal space so that your horse will come to understand that the best deal in the world is for him to be respectful to you, give you your space, and approach you with a soft eye.

A comment for the folks who feel like meanies not giving their horses treats: I've learned that I can spoil my horse by putting treats in a feed bucket and letting him eat them from the bucket without a problem.

On a more refined level, I find that I can even feed treats by hand without a problem so long as I am ALWAYS vigilant about making sure that Jack approaches me with a soft eye, respects my space and is never allowed to initiate nuzzling or mutual grooming behaviors. Finding that right balance and keeping it hasn't been easy though, just sticking to treats fed in a bucket is a lot simpler.


----------

